# Frozen color painted



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

After about 4 yrs with pure white and i decided to spray it in frozen dark gray... Just done it 2 days ago...


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, a fellow Malaysian  Well done! How north are you? Penang?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful car, brave colour choice but it works well


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is that like a matt silver? Interesting!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great....


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Car looks great!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm loving that colour, its very similar to what BMW now offer on the M3


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Love the paint mate but not sure about the wheel colour


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Love it! Maybe a little too dark but I love it 

Was actually thinking of doing something similar to a GTR (R35) when I get one, was thinking of BMWs frozen red that you find on the new UK only M5 Performance.

The wheels look unique!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyone comments here... sorry, i dont know how to quote in multiple 

sw20GTS; thanks, im from Kedah not Penang.
tonigmr2; it was matte dark grey
GTaaaarrrrr;  the wheels color was done before the body paint changed....think of changing the wheels color soon too...any ideal?
TopSky & Jags; yes, BMW now a day are offering this kind of frozen/matte color. 


here with more cleared pics,


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice colour. Rims could be black to match the side mirrors but that will give the car a dark look.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks awesome, great job.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I always have a soft spot for TE37s in Bronze, so that's where my vote goes :smokin:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

car looks fantastic fella:thumbsup: how have you got that finish ? i was thinking doing gunmetal grey without laquer do you think that would hold up to the elements


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very nice. :clap:


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

DazGTR said:


> car looks fantastic fella:thumbsup: how have you got that finish ? i was thinking doing gunmetal grey without laquer do you think that would hold up to the elements


The paint shop fella told me that was a matte laquer for matte color.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks awesome  I like the wheel colour aswell


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

jlck said:


> The paint shop fella told me that was a matte laquer for matte color.


Right I didn't know they did that but it looks awesome especially with the blue wheels


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

TRULY STUNNING
Great to see that somebody is having a new o at styling the R34 GTR JDM wise . . . loving the blue wheels too:bowdown1:


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Not usually a fan of matt paint but grey looks fantastic, great choice.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

lovely colour choice. frozen grey is one of my favs atm


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Not a big matte fan but yours looks truely stunning.... And the contrasting wheels works perfectly!


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Love the colour, defo need to change the wheel colour though, black would be my suggestion.


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

looks nice, dont rate the wheels though


----------



## gt-r v-spec (Mar 15, 2008)

Love that colour and, although it wouldn't have been a first colour choice, the blue wheels suit it well.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

wow wow wow....absolutely loving that colour! With black wheels I think that would look sublime!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

looks absolutly stunning!!! Thumbs up


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

V nice , and no more high shine polishing !! bonus


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

rasored said:


> V nice , and no more high shine polishing !! bonus



do you have a paint code and code of matt top coat , decided i like it that much that i will do the 32 !!!!
:smokin:


Did your sprayer mention this or dose the top coat act as a normal lacquer 
BMW is apparently requiring all owners to sign a "maintenance agreement" that insists the M3 is never polished or waxed, ran through an automatic car wash or even strongly rubbed. Additionally, BMW politely asks that you immediately remove bugs, bird droppings, tree sap and fuel spills with a soft sponge, and naturally, dealers are more than willing to sell you appropriate products for maintaining the matte finish


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is matte paint that delicate? Or is that BMW? Don't think it suits the M3, but on that R34, just awesome! Like the lairy blue wheels too fella.


----------

